# PFS 2-15: Shades of Ice I - Written in Blood



## mkb152 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Start date: 8/13/11

Characters:

Etain, h/e rogue  (Played by vl.arandur)
Foroque, human Brutal Pugalist / Lion Shaman (played by PeteZero)
Lien 'Flametounge' Taliosa, female gnome Oracle (played by DalkonCledwin)
Kjett, male human(Ulfen), Magus (Played by HolyMan)
*

OOC Thread


_The meeting in Absalom with Drandle Dreng nearly a month ago was brief, as always. “I have a routine mission for you, though a dangerous routine mission,” the old man whispered in the great hall in the Grand Lodge. Suffering from a cold and weak from lack of food and rest, the old venture-captain looked quite possibly the worst you’d ever seen him. Through wracking coughs he explained, “An ally of ours in the Land of the Linnorm Kings—Rognvald Skagni—is writing a lengthy report on the state of government in the northern countries of Avistan. I received a letter from him just yesterday requesting several key documents from the vaults here to help him finish the report.” Venture-Captain Dreng patted a large, heavy-looking chest next to him. “These are the documents, and I need you to board a ship north to deliver them to Skagni.”

Dreng tried to stand at that point, but a fit of coughing sent him back into his seat. He gestured for a well-dressed, impeccably kept man standing in the shadows of the room to approach and whispered raspy orders to him. The man picked up a small pouch and a large key and handed them both to the party. “Venture-Captain Dreng is unwell, as you can see. He wished me to give you this key and this pouch of gold. The key opens the chest, and the gold will buy you passage and get you from the Linnorm coast to Trollheim, where Skagni resides. Whatever you do, do not let the chest out of your sight and do not, under any circumstances, allow it to be searched. These documents are for Mr. Skagni’s eyes only. Are we understood?”  

Dreng’s nameless servant waited for a reply and then smiled.  “Good. Now run along; Venture-Captain Dreng needs his rest._

[sblock=Actions]If anyone wishes to find any information about your destination (knowledge rolls, gather information, etc.) please do so.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 14, 2011)

the exuberant little Gnome lady smiles keenly to the servant and says "Yes, understood. Though it would perhaps help if we knew a little more about where it is we are being sent to? I mean if we are supposed to travel there things like information about the weather, potential enemies, and other such things would be useful. Though I suppose thats why they hire us Pathfinders in the first place isn't it? Then again, if this Mr. Skagni is someone who happens to need Pathfinder Documents, then perhaps there has once before already been a Pathfinder Mission to his realm? Wouldn't it make sense then that some information is known about this location and that you in fact could help alert us to possible Dangers?" Having said the entire previous paragraph in what amounted to a single breath, she concludes this statement with what appears to be a sort of puppy-dog eyes look.


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 14, 2011)

Farouq sighs, *"so, highly secretive, hm? Hope we don't run into any patrols. Do you know the city better and if any searches are likely? Maybe you can give us a written statement by someone higher, who can help us to get through a bit more easily?"*


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 15, 2011)

*Kjett, male human(Ulfen), Magus 1*

Kjett had sat quiet and patient as he listen to the brief instructions from the old venture-captain, but his mind was racing.

_{{ Finally to return to the frozen lands of the Linnorm Kings! To use what I have learned here against the threats to my people. }}_ he thought drawing a smile to his face. _{{ I can't wait to see the face of the first Ice Troll that crosses my path. }}_

That had been almost a month ago and he has counted the miles since, as he and the others traveled north towards home.

"It will be a grand sight to these eyes to once more behold the snow capped mountains of home." he says to his companions one evening around a warm fire. "After Trollheim perhaps we can travel to Jol where I was raised."

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 15 (11 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/14
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4(+9, cold weather) *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
*Speed:* 30'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Battleaxe (+3, 1d8+3, Crit/x3)

*Special Abilities:*
Arcane Pool (5/5)
Fortified (1/1)

*Spells:* 
*Cantrips - *Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Mage Hand
*1st Level -* Shield, Truestrike

*One Use Items:*
rations (2/2)
torches (2/2)
alchemist's fire (1/1)[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 15, 2011)

"Bah," mutters Etain, wrapped up in furs; even the fire is not enough to shield her form the penetrating cold which seeks to pierce her to the very core. "Give me the jungle any day, none of this freezing ice, locks you up so you can't even move."


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 16, 2011)

*"Yeah, not really fond of it, I prefer the jungle,"* Farouq comments, patting the lion at his side.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 16, 2011)

Lien wrapped in her furs is as exuberant as ever "I don't know, the cold weather might be a nice change of pace. I mean you never know what could happen to you in a jungle. At least in snowy weather you can see the enemy coming from potentially miles away. Isn't that right?  Don't get me wrong, the sheer cold of the snowy weather is never fun, but at least those of us who prepared for this trip won't be suffering much worse than say a Lizardfolk who travels in slightly colder weather than he is used to."


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 17, 2011)

*It Begins!*

The nameless assistant simply smirked at Lien and notes: "Well, it's in the land of the Linnorm kings, and I'm sure you've been reading your Chronicles enough to know that it's cold that far north, hmm?  Prepare accordingly."









*OOC:*


If you haven't yet bought cold-weather gear, do so now.  If not, let me know.







As you bonded on the trip north, it gets progressively colder.  By the time you reach Trollheim, it is just above freezing during the day, but nights are quite cold and your waterskins take most of the day to unthaw.  When you reach Trollheim, you have little trouble following the directions given to you by the venture-captain and his nameless lackey.

_Where the directions indicate Skagni’s house should be stands only the charred husk of a burnt-out building. Bits of burnt timber and ruined furniture lie scattered about, but if anything remained after the fire, it seems to have been picked over and looted. Though most of the walls are blackened with soot, a patch along the former front of the residence still shows relatively clean, white walls. Smeared across those white walls, written in reddish-brown letters four feet tall, are the words, “Pathfinders go home.”_

        *GM:*  What does each character want to do?  

Make rolls as necessary.  Only constraints are I need to know: 
a) where you are on the map, and
 b) who has the chest?     

[sblock=MAP]






[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 17, 2011)

Before heading off, Farouq prepares himself for the long journey ahead. As they travel along he will keep his eyes open, for anything unusal, also look for the best route through the severe weather, making sure his companions don't get exposed too much.
Loooking at the burnt house, *"this doesn't look good, we should be careful," *with this he puts down the chest.











*OOC:*


Wih preparation Farouq changes longstrider for endure elements.I assume he will carry the chest, as his speed stays at 30, or anyone else who wants to volunteer?


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 17, 2011)

"No Siree, this certainly does not look good. I mean why were we sent here if all we were going to have to do was turn right around and go home? I mean this man obviously doesn't want the pathfinders here if he went through the trouble of burning down his own home. Seriously, what was he thinking burning down his own home? I mean you need a home to live in don't you?" the exuberant Gnome explains more to herself than to anyone else as she starts absentmindedly playing with a few of the lose rocks.









*OOC:*


Okay so sue me, she may be smart enough, but she is as wise as a pebble. So while she probably would understand why the house is burnt down if someone explained it to her, she won't necessarily think of the reason all on her own.

Lien however is located at location G-5 for convenience sake.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2011)

"Nay lass he did not burn his own home down," Kjett says standing near one of the blackened walls. (D4)

"Someone about has no love for those who serve as Pathfinders. It was they who did this and it is they whom we should find and bring to justice." 

Arcane energy crackles around the warrior-mage's hands as he grips his axe tighter.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 15 (11 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/14
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4(+9, cold weather) *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
*Speed:* 30'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Battleaxe (+3, 1d8+3, Crit/x3)

*Special Abilities:*
Arcane Pool (5/5)
Fortified (1/1)

*Spells:* 
*Cantrips - *Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Mage Hand
*1st Level -* Shield, Truestrike

*One Use Items:*
rations (2/2)
torches (2/2)
alchemist's fire (1/1)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 18, 2011)

"Well if you say so. I guess that means our Barbarian Friend is just going to have to keep carrying that big heavy box around a while longer whilst we try to find these... people... and bring them to justice. Oh well, such is life. Poor fellow though, that box looks awful heavy. I mean I sure wouldn't be caught dead carrying something that big and heavy..." Lien rambles on and on about the size of the box and the way in which it is too heavy for her, but more than likely people stopped listening right around the point when she said the word Justice.









*OOC:*


And just for the heck of it I am going to roll a Spellcraft and Knowledge Arcana (Max DC on the Knowledge Check is DC 10) to see if I can determine if the Fire that burnt this place down might have been magically created. Also going to cast Detect Magic, with the words of the spell worked into her Rambling.







[sblock=Mini Stats]*[SIZE=+1]Lien Taliosa[/SIZE]*
Female Neutral Good Gnome Flame Oracle, *Level* 1, *Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *Fort* +3, *Ref* +1, *Will* +0, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*Reflex Save for Half (DC 15) Fire Breath (1 / day [_]) *   (2d4,  )
*  Light Mace * +1 (1d4, x2)
*  Studded Leather Armor*, *  Light Steel Shield* (+3 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 7, Cha 18
*Condition* None
*CMB / CMD:* -1 / 10[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 18, 2011)

Etain studies the wall with the command writ upon it, and chuckles softly. "Well, that's that, then. Back to warmth and civilization for me!"


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Act 1: A house in ruins*

You poke around for a few minutes.  Kjett thinks the house was simply burnt to the ground.  Additionally, "Flametounge", in a fit of clarity, thinks the writing on the wall is in blood.  Additionally, for a while the coast seems clear.  However, as you look up, what look like 4 common thugs walk to the entrance of the house.  3 of them wear chain shirt, while one has a full set of chainmail.  They look inside menacingly.  

The one in chainmail roars a command, brazenly in Common instead of Ulfen, as a means to stoke fear in you hearts.:
Kill all of them but the gnome!  She could be useful. 


        *GM:*  Roll Initiative and make first actions, please.  Roll all possible necessary rolls (attack, dmg, etc.).      

[sblock=MAP]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 19, 2011)

"MEEP.... hssiloainto... MEEP...." the Gnome says as she suddenly becomes aware of the men that had just threatened to kill the others in her group and to take her Captive. She wasn't very good at expressing herself in these kinds of situations with words, so she does the next best thing possible. She prepares herself to fight them unlatching her Light Mace and getting into a fighting Stance, at the same time as casting a minor spell that would guide her in the coming fight.









*OOC:*


draw weapon, and cast Guidance, if that is acceptable?







[sblock=mini stats]*[SIZE=+1]Lien Taliosa[/SIZE]*
Female Neutral Good Gnome Flame Oracle, *Level* 1, *Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *Fort* +3, *Ref* +1, *Will* +0, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*Reflex Save for Half (DC 15) Fire Breath (1 / day [_]) *   (2d4,  )
*  Light Mace * +1 (1d4, x2)
*  Studded Leather Armor*, *  Light Steel Shield* (+3 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 7, Cha 18
*Condition* None
*CMB / CMD:* -1 / 10[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 19, 2011)

"Little sister! Get behind me!" Kjett yells moving forward to put himself between Lien and the bandits. (move action: move to H-5)

As he moves the arcane energy around his hand grows and starts to wind it's way along the shaft and up to the blade of his weapon. Kjett smiles as the bandits take notice and hesitant for a moment. (swift action: burn 1 point from arcane pool to enhance weapon by +1)

He then takes his free hand and holds out his thumb and forefinger. With a quick circular motion in front of him he calls out in the ancient language of mages... 

_{{ Thirvell' Daknoc }}_

Nothing happens that anyone can see but Kjett knows he is now protected and stands ready to battle this unknown foe. (standard action: cast shield)

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 19 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 14/14
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4(+9, cold weather) *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
*Speed:* 30'

*Conditions:* Shield (10/10 rounds), +1 enhancement to battleaxe (10/10 rounds)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Battleaxe (+4, 1d8+4, Crit/x3)

*Special Abilities:*
Arcane Pool (4/5)
Fortified (1/1)

*Spells:* 
*Cantrips - *Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Mage Hand
*1st Level -* Shield, Truestrike

*One Use Items:*
rations (2/2)
torches (2/2)
alchemist's fire (1/1)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 19, 2011)

Lien looks confusedly at Kjett when he speaks unable to understand a word of what he has said to her, but getting the idea when he puts himself between her and the Bandits. She nods her Gratitude. but doesn't say anything further.









*OOC:*


for those who haven't had the opportunity to take a look at Lien's character sheet. I happened to take the Tongues Curse specifying Ignan as her language of choice. This means that at the moment the only language she can speak or understand is the language of the Fire Elementals.


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 19, 2011)

Farouq gets out his mighty earthbreaker, ready to attack any thugs.

ooc:
depends when he acts, before the thugs, move to G8, ready action to attack any thugs moving within reach.
After the thugs - either attack directly, or move to where he can attack them but not beyond their reach. If they use missile weapons, use sling.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 19, 2011)

Etain flares at the implication that she might be less than useful, and draws her rapier, moving toward her foes (to G7) with fire in her eyes.


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 20, 2011)

Kjett moves to H5, his weapon crackles with energy, and he casts his shield spell.

The thug wearing chainmail throws an axe at Kjett, but he misses; he draws another axe.
Being the closest target, the three other thugs also throw axes at Kjett.  One hit hits Kjett for *5 points of damage*.  All 3 thugs take out another throwing axe and move to melee range.

Flametounge casts her spell and draws her weapon.

Foroque moves to and attacks the nearest thug, but misses.

Etain moves to melee range with her rapier.

[sblock=MAP]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2011)

"Bad move," Kjett says menacingly as he grips his axe in both hands and raises it high.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* none
*Standard:* attack thug #3
*5' step:* Yes to I-6 if thug #3 goes down. No if thug is still alive.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 19 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 9/14
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4(+9, cold weather) *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
*Speed:* 30'

*Conditions:* Shield (9/10 rounds), +1 enhancement to battleaxe (9/10 rounds)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Battleaxe (+4, 1d8+5, Crit/x3)

*Special Abilities:*
Arcane Pool (4/5)
Fortified (1/1)

*Spells:* 
*Cantrips - *Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Mage Hand
*1st Level -* Shield, Truestrike

*One Use Items:*
rations (2/2)
torches (2/2)
alchemist's fire (1/1)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 20, 2011)

Lien deftly moves into a better position to perform the attack she has planned for these thugs, she then casts a simple Defensive spell upon herself to better protect her from the opposing thugs. She then says something to the others in her strange dialect "Hsiali ith hi sha tolash!" (GET OUT OF THE WAY!) Unfortunately she seems to have forgotten that her language is foreign to the majority of the people here.









*OOC:*


for those who may be interested... the Ignan I am presenting is simply Gibberish in reality. I don't actually know of an English to Ignan Translation service on the net so I wasn't able to use one. Not that it really matters.

Spell being cast is Shield of Faith, and she moves to G-4







[sblock=Mini Stats]*[SIZE=+1]Lien Taliosa[/SIZE]*
Female Neutral Good Gnome Flame Oracle, *Level* 1, *Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *Fort* +3, *Ref* +1, *Will* +0, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*Reflex Save for Half (DC 15) Fire Breath (1 / day [_]) *   (2d4,  )
*  Light Mace * +1 (1d4, x2)
*  Studded Leather Armor*, *  Light Steel Shield* (+3 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 7, Cha 18
*Condition* None
*CMB / CMD:* -1 / 10[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 20, 2011)

Farouq takes a step to get flanking (5ft. to H7) and strikes again at the thug.

ooc: vs. AC23, forgot the flanking)


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 20, 2011)

As Farouq takes a step into the wrong spot Lien simply smacks her forhead and mutters something under her breath in her strange dialect. This was turning out horribly. Lien was going to have to give these tall folk a real good talking too after the fight was over with, assuming they survived.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] WoW Ignan is rare it is not even on this translator And it has almost everything. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2011)

OCC:hmm... they were having a two for one sale it seems.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 21, 2011)

Etain grins at the foe in front of her, and is about to stick him with the pointy end... when Farouq blunders in front of her, throwing off her aim. She grumbles, eyeing him menacingly. Bad enough that she's cold.


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Round 2*

Kjett swings his axe at the thug in front of him, but it is blocked by the thug's shield.

The boss thug in chainmail throws an axe at Etain, but misses badly.

Thug #2 swings wildly at Lien, but gets nothing but air.
The other two thugs swing at Kjett, but both miss badly.

Lien takes a 5 foot step and casts Shield of Faith.  She thinks to herself in Ignan that she feels safer.

Foroque successfully moves to flank, swings his Eartbreaker and connects solidly, doing damage; however, the foe is not dropped.

Etain attempts to poke the same thug with his rapier, but the thug parries his rapier and laughs.

[sblock=MAP end of round 2]





[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 22, 2011)

"What is the gnome lass saying? Is she bewitched?" Kjett says taking advantage of Foroque's distraction and attacking the same thug he just hurt.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* none
*Standard:* attack thug #2 with flanking
*5' step:* No[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 19 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 9/14
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4(+9, cold weather) *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
*Speed:* 30'

*Conditions:* Shield (8/10 rounds), +1 enhancement to battleaxe (8/10 rounds)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Battleaxe (+4, 1d8+5, Crit/x3)

*Special Abilities:*
Arcane Pool (4/5)
Fortified (1/1)

*Spells:* 
*Cantrips - *Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Mage Hand
*1st Level -* Shield, Truestrike

*One Use Items:*
rations (2/2)
torches (2/2)
alchemist's fire (1/1)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 22, 2011)

Lien sighs to herself... She wasn't going to be much use combat wise during this fight unless she manages to explain to her comrades what she can do, which is impossible given the amount of stress that she is feeling at the moment. Thus she decides the best course of action is to keep the group on it's feet. Lien extends her hand and casts a spell of healing on Kjett so that he is back to full fighting form.









*OOC:*


Cast 1x Cure Light Wounds on Kjett. Also, it would help if the other party members aside from Holyman and myself had mini-stats in their posts so I know who needs to be healed without having to refer back to their original character sheets constantly.

Also, mkb, if that was an attack of opportunity against Lien, its a good thing it failed, because she only took a 5 foot step. Thus she shouldn't have provoked an AoO. And I am not sure she had been in range of a melee attack long enough to suffer one, but what do I know, I am not a DM.







[sblock]*[SIZE=+1]Lien Taliosa[/SIZE]*
Female Neutral Good Gnome Flame Oracle, *Level* 1, *Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *Fort* +3, *Ref* +1, *Will* +0, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*Reflex Save for Half (DC 15) Fire Breath (1 / day [_]) *   (2d4,  )
*  Light Mace * +1 (1d4, x2)
*  Studded Leather Armor*, *  Light Steel Shield* (+3 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 7, Cha 18
*Condition* None
*CMB / CMD:* -1 / 10[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 22, 2011)

"What is the gnome lass saying? Is she bewitched?" Kjett says taking advantage of Foroque's distraction and attacking the same thug he just hurt.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* none
*Standard:* attack thug #2 with flanking
*5' step:* No[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 19 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 9/14
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4(+9, cold weather) *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
*Speed:* 30'

*Conditions:* Shield (8/10 rounds), +1 enhancement to battleaxe (8/10 rounds)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Battleaxe (+4, 1d8+5, Crit/x3)

*Special Abilities:*
Arcane Pool (4/5)
Fortified (1/1)

*Spells:* 
*Cantrips - *Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Mage Hand
*1st Level -* Shield, Truestrike

*One Use Items:*
rations (2/2)
torches (2/2)
alchemist's fire (1/1)[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 22, 2011)

Being in a good position, Farouq swings again.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 22, 2011)

Etain narrows her eyes and thrusts once more with her rapier.


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 23, 2011)

Kjett swings for the fences, but does not make contact.

The boss thug throws an axe at Foroque but misses.

Thug 2 moves into flanking position of Kjett with Thug 1, swings and hits for *6 points of damage.*  Thug 1 swings at Kjett and misses.  Thug 3 swings at Foroque and misses.

Lien bravely casts CLW on Kjett healing *5 points of damage*, and Thug 2 misses the attack of opportunity.

        *GM:*  Just in case, next time roll a concentration check or let me know you'll risk AOO it if it's necessary and I can't move you where it wouldn't matter.  I rolled just to see if it would matter, but it didn't.  One downside of PbP... not always in order lol!     

Foroque moves back to a flanking position and swings his Earthbreaker wildly, but the thug dodges.

        *GM:*  I assume that you would have taken the 5 foot to flank.  Let me know if OW.     

Etain stabs with her rapier but is parried.

[sblock=Status]
Thug 2: Bloody
All others=FULL[/sblock]

[sblock=MAP]





[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2011)

"Enough of this!" Kjett bellows as the thugs surround him. "I have trolls to kill and not even Baba Yaga herself, will stand in my way!"
 
The arcane energy the magus has learned to channel erupts around him and he strikes out. The thug nimbly gets out of the way of the battle axe and Kjett curses his ill luck.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* none
*Standard:* none
*Full Round:* Spell Combat - casting Truestrike on the Defensive DC 17 (adding +2 to concentration check and -2 to hit roll)
- Concentration is d20+5
- To hit roll will be d20+20 if successful d20+0 if not
*5' step:* No[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 19 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 13/14
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4(+9, cold weather) *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
*Speed:* 30'

*Conditions:* Shield (7/10 rounds), +1 enhancement to battleaxe (7/10 rounds)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Battleaxe (+4, 1d8+5, Crit/x3)

*Special Abilities:*
Arcane Pool (4/5)
Fortified (1/1)

*Spells:* 
*Cantrips - *Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Mage Hand
*1st Level -* Shield, Truestrike

*One Use Items:*
rations (2/2)
torches (2/2)
alchemist's fire (1/1)[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC] I sit here laughing because I am getting attack rolls like a wizard would, even though stats are like a warriors. LOL EDIT: I'm sure that roll of 2 would have hit had the gambit been successful. Darn it.[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 23, 2011)

Farouq, annoyed by his inability to onnect, makes small step (F5) and swings again at a thug (#2).


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 23, 2011)

[sblock=FYI]Etain is, in fact, female. By the way.[/sblock]

Etain declines to take advantage of this new attack to further her characterization in the roleplay, and instead simply stabs at the hated thug #3 once more.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 23, 2011)

Lien swings her mace upwards in an attempt to crush the thugs private area thanks to her smaller size.









*OOC:*


Swing Mace at Thug #2







[sblock=Mini Stats]*[SIZE=+1]Lien Taliosa[/SIZE]*
Female Neutral Good Gnome Flame Oracle, *Level* 1, *Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *Fort* +3, *Ref* +1, *Will* +0, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*Reflex Save for Half (DC 15) Fire Breath (1 / day [_]) *   (2d4,  )
*  Light Mace * +1 (1d4, x2)
*  Studded Leather Armor*, *  Light Steel Shield* (+3 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 7, Cha 18
*Condition* None
*CMB / CMD:* -1 / 10[/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Round 4*

Kjett swings and misses.

The boss thug draws an axe and throws it at Etain, but misses her.

Thugs 1 and 2 swing at the flanked Kjett, but both miss.
Thug 3 swings at Foroque but miss.

Lien swings and connects with Thug 2 and nearly drops him.  Foroque finishes the job easily and crushes the thug's skull.

Etain pokes with her rapier, but does not connect.

[sblock=MAP]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2011)

"Guess the trolls will wait," Kjett says steping between the two thugs and then swings at an exposed back.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* none
*Standard:* attack thug #3 (w/flanking)
*5' step:* Yes to I-6[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 19 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 13/14
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4(+9, cold weather) *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
*Speed:* 30'

*Conditions:* Shield (6/10 rounds), +1 enhancement to battleaxe (6/10 rounds)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Battleaxe (+4, 1d8+5, Crit/x3)

*Special Abilities:*
Arcane Pool (4/5)
Fortified (1/1)

*Spells:* 
*Cantrips - *Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Mage Hand
*1st Level -* Shield, Truestrike

*One Use Items:*
rations (2/2)
torches (2/2)
alchemist's fire (1/1)[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 24, 2011)

Starting to see his efforts taking effects, Farouq, as if dancing moves around (5ft. step to H7) howls at the enemy in front of him (3) and swings.

ooc: wow, same rolls as before...., only mistake I missed a +1, thought I could powerattack, but then realized I don't have the feat. But damage is correct


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 24, 2011)

Etain, having developed quite the relationship with Thug #3 in the last twenty seconds, mourns his loss for a moment before stepping up to his comrade (#2) and boldly poking at him.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Before I post any actions, I need to know what everyone's hit point status is.


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Farouq is fine.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Also fine.[/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







*OOC:*


Actually convenient for me, as work + class today kicked my butt.  It's bedtime





[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 25, 2011)

Seeing that her friends seem to be in decent enough condition, and not wishing to get out from behind the cover of her comrades Lien decides to prepare a healing spell for immediate casting should one of her friends be badly injured in the next bought of attacks.









*OOC:*


making a Cure Light Wounds a Readied Action that will trigger on the nearest ally who has been injured significantly. If it is possible I would also like Lien to 5 ft step into the position that is currently occupied by the corpse.







[sblock=Mini Stats]*[SIZE=+1]Lien Taliosa[/SIZE]*
Female Neutral Good Gnome Flame Oracle, *Level* 1, *Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *Fort* +3, *Ref* +1, *Will* +0, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*Reflex Save for Half (DC 15) Fire Breath (1 / day [_]) *   (2d4,  )
*  Light Mace * +1 (1d4, x2)
*  Studded Leather Armor*, *  Light Steel Shield* (+3 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 7, Cha 18
*Condition* None
*CMB / CMD:* -1 / 10[/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Round 5 of the neverending combat*

Kjett swings and connects, and sighs as he finally does damage and the thug is bloodied.

The boss thug throws an axe at Foroque, and would have hit had Foroque not been in melee.

The other 2 thugs swing at Kjett but miss badly.

Lien heals Kjett and steps up.
        *GM:*  Roll the CLW; also Kjett has only 8 HP currently, I think you missed where he was hit for 6 in round 3 just before he was healed.     

Foroque swings and crushes Thug #3's skull.

Etain steps forward to poke but misses.

[sblock=MAP]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

OCC: No forgot about the first five pts dmg. Good thing he isn't a typical mage.

"Get the leader! Alive! We need answers!" Kjett roars while swinging at the last of the thugs.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* none
*Standard:* attack thug #1
*5' step:* no[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 19 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 8/14
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4(+9, cold weather) *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
*Speed:* 30'

*Conditions:* Shield (5/10 rounds), +1 enhancement to battleaxe (5/10 rounds)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Battleaxe (+4, 1d8+5, Crit/x3)

*Special Abilities:*
Arcane Pool (4/5)
Fortified (1/1)

*Spells:* 
*Cantrips - *Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Mage Hand
*1st Level -* Shield, Truestrike

*One Use Items:*
rations (2/2)
torches (2/2)
alchemist's fire (1/1)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 26, 2011)

Lien casts her healing spell on Kjett so that he is not as gravely wounded. And she prepares to cast another healing spell should the need arise.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*[SIZE=+1]Lien Taliosa[/SIZE]*
Female Neutral Good Gnome Flame Oracle, *Level* 1, *Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *Fort* +3, *Ref* +1, *Will* +0, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*Reflex Save for Half (DC 15) Fire Breath (1 / day [_]) *   (2d4,  )
*  Light Mace * +1 (1d4, x2)
*  Studded Leather Armor*, *  Light Steel Shield* (+3 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 7, Cha 18
*Condition* None
*CMB / CMD:* -1 / 10[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 26, 2011)

"Yes," growls Farouq, and charges at the leader (#4).


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 26, 2011)

"Lsoh orosh ith. Lis it'ark orosh mosh!" (Knock him out. I'll heal him later) the Gnome shouts over the commotion but doesn't seem anymore proficient at expressing herself than she was earlier in the battle.









*OOC:*


For the record I am not a linguist, but I am trying for some measure of consistency here.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 26, 2011)

Etain ponders for a moment whether or not she might be more effective doing something else - maybe she should have brought a bow to the north, instead of just her rapier - before sighing resignedly and poking at the thug yet again. Maybe she should strike up a conversation with him; she certainly isn't going to be killing him anytime soon...

[sblock=OOC for DalkonCledwin]Ooh! I'm a linguist! :3 If you wanna utilize my skills, let me know![/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Round 6!*

Kjett swings at the last thug, but misses.

The boss throws an axe dead-on at Forqoque, who is hit for a glancing blow of *3 points of damage.*

Lien heals Kjett.

Foroque charges at the boss thug and swings, but his Earthbreaker bounces off the chainmail.

Etain pokes at the remaining thug, but does not hit him.

[sblock=MAP]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 27, 2011)

Suddenly realizing what she'd been doing wrong previously, Etain withdraws her sword, holds it by the _hilt_, and tries poking Thug #1 with the _pointy_ end.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 28, 2011)

"Be there in a moment Forq!" Kjett says stepping around the thug. "Just takin' out the refuse."
 
The warrior-mage's axe bites deep alongside the rapier.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* none
*Standard:* attack thug #1
*5' step:* yes to I-6[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 19 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 13/14
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4(+9, cold weather) *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
*Speed:* 30'

*Conditions:* Shield (4/10 rounds), +1 enhancement to battleaxe (4/10 rounds)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Battleaxe (+4, 1d8+5, Crit/x3)

*Special Abilities:*
Arcane Pool (4/5)
Fortified (1/1)

*Spells:* 
*Cantrips - *Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Mage Hand
*1st Level -* Shield, Truestrike

*One Use Items:*
rations (2/2)
torches (2/2)
alchemist's fire (1/1)[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 28, 2011)

Farouq noticing that he has problems to hit, flies into a rage, makes a small step (5ft to M8) and swings his earthbreaher again., and misses badly.


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 30, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







*OOC:*


I notice we're missing a player, but it's OK; Mondays are typically bad for me as I have a night class.  We'll wait until tomorrow.





[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


sorry I totally forgot about this game, I see no relevant action for Lien to take at the current time, so I delay actions for the moment.


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Round 7*

Kjett connects and wounds the final thug.

The boss thug shifts, and swing a handaxe at Forqoue and connects for *7 points of damage.*

The remaining mook swings a handaxe at Kjett after he gets hit, but doesn't come close.

Lien is annoyed by the long fight at this point, along with noone understanding her.

Foroque swings his Eartbreaker, but misses.

Etain *finally scores a hit*, but is only able to further bloody the thug, who is on his last legs.

[sblock=MAP]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2011)

Kjett sees an opening and moves to help with the leader. He knows he shouldn't take his focus off the thug before him, but he has confidence that Etain can handle the situation there.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* to K-6 (casuing an AoO from the thug)
*Standard:* attack leader with flanking
*5' step:* no[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 19 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 13/14
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4(+9, cold weather) *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
*Speed:* 30'

*Conditions:* Shield (3/10 rounds), +1 enhancement to battleaxe (3/10 rounds)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Battleaxe (+4, 1d8+5, Crit/x3)

*Special Abilities:*
Arcane Pool (4/5)
Fortified (1/1)

*Spells:* 
*Cantrips - *Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Mage Hand
*1st Level -* Shield, Truestrike

*One Use Items:*
rations (2/2)
torches (2/2)
alchemist's fire (1/1)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 31, 2011)

Lien takes a dance like step into the space next to the nearly dead Thug, and then brings her mace down upon the Thug's knee cap hoping to do some serious damage to the Thug.









*OOC:*


 Unfortunately she misjudges her swing and misses wildly. Gotta hate critical misses >.<







[sblock=Mini Stats]*[SIZE=+1]Lien Taliosa[/SIZE]*
Female Neutral Good Gnome Flame Oracle, *Level* 1, *Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *Fort* +3, *Ref* +1, *Will* +0, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*Reflex Save for Half (DC 15) Fire Breath (1 / day [_]) *   (2d4,  )
*  Light Mace * +1 (1d4, x2)
*  Studded Leather Armor*, *  Light Steel Shield* (+3 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 7, Cha 18
*Condition* None
*CMB / CMD:* -1 / 10[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 31, 2011)

Standing there Farouq swings again, hitting the air.


----------



## mkb152 (Sep 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]        *GM:*  I'll make Etain's actions tomorrow afternoon if there is no post by then.     [/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Oops. Thanks for the reminder. <o o>[/sblock]

Etain ponders for a moment upon the meaning of life. What is her purpose? How did she come to be here?

She was born a minority in a city of humans in the south, her parents the only elves in their borough, and she knew from a very early age that she was different; she advanced more slowly than the other children, nevertheless she did not lack for friends, and grew a gregarious and bright child. But her childhood friends grew into adulthood, and she was still a child to them, eternally youthful. Some forgot their old friend, and treated her as a child still - for a child she still was. Some turned away from her, as her eternal youth reminded them of their own mortality. Etain found new friends in the children of her old friends, and their children.

By the time she became an adult, all her old friends had died.

She stabs at the foe before her.


----------



## mkb152 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Everybody misses! Round 8*

Kjett moves to flank, and the nearly dropped thug takes a potshot but does not connect.

The Boss swings at Foroque, but misses.

The nearly dead thug sees a gnome in front of him, smiles, and swings his axe to no avail.

Lien swings her mace with a guttural roar, but it bounces harmlessly off the thug's chain shirt.

Foroque swings his earthbreaker again, but ineffectively.

Etain, distracted by philisophical thoughts, cannot stick the point end into the thug.

[sblock=MAP]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2011)

Kjett grunts as he swings once more. This fight was taking a little longer than the practice bouts he was use to at the Lodge. 
_
{{ My magic won't stay forever need to end this, }}_ he thinks to himself. The axe comes down way wide of the leader and Kjett's face turns a little worried.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* none
*Standard:* attack leader with flanking
*5' step:* no[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 19 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 13/14
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4(+9, cold weather) *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
*Speed:* 30'

*Conditions:* Shield (2/10 rounds), +1 enhancement to battleaxe (2/10 rounds)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Battleaxe (+4, 1d8+5, Crit/x3)

*Special Abilities:*
Arcane Pool (4/5)
Fortified (1/1)

*Spells:* 
*Cantrips - *Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Mage Hand
*1st Level -* Shield, Truestrike

*One Use Items:*
rations (2/2)
torches (2/2)
alchemist's fire (1/1)[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 4, 2011)

Etain tries trying _not_ to hit to thug, seeing if that will have the desired effect. It does not.


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 4, 2011)

And Farouq swings again.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 5, 2011)

Lien once again attempts to hit the Thug in front of her hoping to actually finish him off this time. While she strikes a vital area of the thug, the force of the blow is anything but devestating.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*[SIZE=+1]Lien Taliosa[/SIZE]*
Female Neutral Good Gnome Flame Oracle, *Level* 1, *Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *Fort* +3, *Ref* +1, *Will* +0, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*Reflex Save for Half (DC 15) Fire Breath (1 / day [_]) *   (2d4,  )
*  Light Mace * +1 (1d4, x2)
*  Studded Leather Armor*, *  Light Steel Shield* (+3 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 7, Cha 18
*Condition* None
*CMB / CMD:* -1 / 10[/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Sep 5, 2011)

Kjett swings at the boss thug, but does not connect.

The boss connects with Foroque, dealing *5 points of damage.*

The thug swings at Etain, but misses.

Lien valiantly strikes the thug, but deals minimal damage, and he still stands.

Foroque swings his Earthbreaker and deals significant damage, but the boss is still standing.

Etain misses while poking at the thug.  







*OOC:*


And sighs that weapon finesse is not an option until 2nd level.







        *GM:*  Map is unchanged.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 5, 2011)

"Good strike Forq!" Kjett exclaims. "Soon we will through his dead corpse in a hole and fill it with troll dung! HA! HA!"

OCC: pronouncing the name like Fork. Kjett will need to be told differently, lol.
 
[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* none
*Standard:* attack leader with flanking
*5' step:* no[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 19 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 13/14
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4(+9, cold weather) *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
*Speed:* 30'

*Conditions:* Shield (1/10 rounds), +1 enhancement to battleaxe (1/10 rounds)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Battleaxe (+4, 1d8+5, Crit/x3)

*Special Abilities:*
Arcane Pool (4/5)
Fortified (1/1)

*Spells:* 
*Cantrips - *Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Mage Hand
*1st Level -* Shield, Truestrike

*One Use Items:*
rations (2/2)
torches (2/2)
alchemist's fire (1/1)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 5, 2011)

Lien again attempts to hit the thug in front of her in hopes of doing more significant damage than her last attack. Unfortunately she swings a little too wide yet again and misses the thug entirely.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*[SIZE=+1]Lien Taliosa[/SIZE]*
Female Neutral Good Gnome Flame Oracle, *Level* 1, *Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *Fort* +3, *Ref* +1, *Will* +0, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*Reflex Save for Half (DC 15) Fire Breath (1 / day [_]) *   (2d4,  )
*  Light Mace * +1 (1d4, x2)
*  Studded Leather Armor*, *  Light Steel Shield* (+3 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 7, Cha 18
*Condition* None
*CMB / CMD:* -1 / 10[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 5, 2011)

Farouq, getting distressed that the thug still stands, swings again.


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 8, 2011)

Etain shrugs, and tries attacking the space _next_ to the thug. She doesn't manage to hit it.


----------



## mkb152 (Sep 9, 2011)

*The end is nigh (round 9)*

Kjett swings, but barely misses.

The boss swings at Foroque again, but does not do any damage.

The thug takes a step back, pulls out a potion and drinks it.  He looks minimally better, but still is barely standing.

Lien takes a step forward back into range, but misses the attack.

Foroque         *GM:*  Who was flanking, but didn't notice       connects quite forcefully and gravely wounds the boss thug, who visually all of a sudden looks a bit less interested in the fight.

Etain ponders the meaning of life, and whether staying in Absolom would be a better idea.  The attack misses.

        *GM:*  Sorry about the map; I was lazy, but at this point it's pretty simple.  I'll redraw completely for most rounds.     

[sblock=MAP]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2011)

OCC: if thug is at J-5 he will draw an AoO from Kjett. Go ahead and roll it if he does to save time.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 9, 2011)

OOC: correct me if I am wrong, but the thug used a 5 foot step. Those don't incur Attacks of Opportunity.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2011)

OCC: Correct, but drinking the potion does.


----------



## mkb152 (Sep 10, 2011)

You are right.  I screwed up on the 5' step and still provoke (it was late), so I'll go ahead and roll your AoO:


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Am I correct in assuming that we are up again?


----------



## mkb152 (Sep 14, 2011)

*GM:*  Yes, I am waiting on actions for the next round.  Sorry, I should have posted to this effect earlier.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

A bit winded by the long combat Kjett takes one more swipe at the leader before he changes to a new tactic.

OCC: wow ten rounds just like that. The shield is gone at the end of the round and Kjett is flanked. Looking bad for my first warrior mage.
 
[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* none
*Standard:* attack leader with flanking
*5' step:* no[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 19 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 13/14
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4(+9, cold weather) *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
*Speed:* 30'

*Conditions:* Shield (0/10 rounds), +1 enhancement to battleaxe (0/10 rounds)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Battleaxe (+4, 1d8+5, Crit/x3)

*Special Abilities:*
Arcane Pool (4/5)
Fortified (1/1)

*Spells:* 
*Cantrips - *Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Mage Hand
*1st Level -* Shield, Truestrike

*One Use Items:*
rations (2/2)
torches (2/2)
alchemist's fire (1/1)[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 14, 2011)

Farouq strikes again, enraged with flanking.


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 14, 2011)

Etain.... well, you know.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 14, 2011)

Lien attempts to hit the thug again. but fails miserably yet again.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*[SIZE=+1]Lien Taliosa[/SIZE]*
Female Neutral Good Gnome Flame Oracle, *Level* 1, *Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *Fort* +3, *Ref* +1, *Will* +0, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*Reflex Save for Half (DC 15) Fire Breath (1 / day [_]) *   (2d4,  )
*  Light Mace * +1 (1d4, x2)
*  Studded Leather Armor*, *  Light Steel Shield* (+3 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 7, Cha 18
*Condition* None
*CMB / CMD:* -1 / 10[/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Sep 15, 2011)

Kjett swings and misses.

The boss thug, angered at Foroque, attempts to hack at him with an axe, but does not connect.

The thug swings at Etain and hits for *2 points of damage.*

Lien misses.

Foroque swings his Eartbreaker with all his might, connects and drops the boss thug, who is now lying on the ground, dying.

Before Etain can ineffectively stab at the thug, the thug drops his last axe with his hands up.

        *GM:*  Initiative over; what do the PCs want to do?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2011)

Kjett kicks the weapon away from the thug. <move action>  And raises his own in a threatening manner ready to defend himself and the others. <ready action = attack thug should he try anything>


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 15, 2011)

After a quick check of her character sheet, Etain lets out a soft curse. "I hate it when they surrender," she mutters.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 15, 2011)

sighing her relief that the battle is over Lien moves over to the dying thug leader, pulls some stuff out of her backpack and begins to work at preventing the thug leader from dying without allowing him to regain consciousness.

"Surrender is good, it means we have people to interrogate. As to this one, you guys did a number on him. I just hope that I am able to prevent him from dying. In the mean time, did you guys not understand me when I said 'Get out of the way' during the fight?"









*OOC:*


So Etain is going to be the resident "Breaking the Fourth Wall" character?


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 15, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Never in such a way as would affect gameplay, of course. :3[/sblock]

"I can truthfully say," replies Etain evenly, "that, insofar as there existed a point in the fight where you said 'Get out of the way', I understood you at that point."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 15, 2011)

Lien wrinkles her nose at Etain's comment and says "Are you trying to say I never said what I said? Of course I said get out of the way, and what do you guys do, you stay in the way. Why I had half a mind to blast you with fire along with these thugs. Would have served you guys right for not listening to me afterall. Oh well whats done is done and we cannot go back in time to change things now." all the while Lien continues to attempt to staunch the lead thug's bleeding.









*OOC:*


Just so you know, I am making it so Lien doesn't realize she can only understand / speak Ignan during combat. So you guys are going to kind of have to bring it to her attention >.<


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 16, 2011)

Etain raises her eyebrows in consternation, but then shrugs and turns away. "Fiery little brat, isn't she?" she mutters to no one.


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 16, 2011)

Farouq turns to Lien, "then speak in a way we can understand you, alright? It won't help if you bubble along in an unknown language." Turning to the prisoner, "so, what do we do with them? Can't leave them, can't kill them, wonderful," he adds with sarcasm.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 16, 2011)

"Wait, I spoke in another language? Are you sure? What did I say in this supposed other language? I don't recall speaking in another language. Though I do recall you lot speaking in a bunch of gibberish during the battle, surprised the heck out of me that you could communicate in random nonsense words, but whatever. So what did I say when speaking in this alleged unknown language?" Lien says genuinely curious now, completely abandoning her attempts to heal the dying man instead looking at Farouq with keen intensity in her eyes.


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 16, 2011)

Etain's nostril's flare as she hears Farouq's tactical blunder... but she masks her consternation and smiles in what she hopes is a sly manner as she turns to him. "I don't know who ever said we couldn't kill them, Farouq..."

[sblock=OOC]Farouq, I reckon you have to make a Sense Motive check in order to receive the hidden message of "You idiot, you never tell the prisoner that we're not going to kill them; that way we have no leverage". GM sets the DC; I don't know what it would be. :3[/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Sep 18, 2011)

The thug, hearing the wordplay about possibly killing him, preempts you: "I don't know anything.  We were just promised gold to kill you!" as he backs away a few steps.

The boss thug, who was barely alive, bleeds out after one round of ineffectual bandaging.  As Etain determines that the boss is dead, she finds two notes.  Additionally, you all find 3 potions scattered amongst the dead thugs.

[sblock=Note1]For the sum of 50 gold crowns, you and your mercenaries are to watch Rognval d Skagni’s residence on the edge of town for two months. Ignore looters or petty thieves—instead watch for Pathfinders, and if you see them, kill them. Any in your crew who can prove to me they dealt the killing blow on those murderous demons earns a 100 gold crown bonus.
Hjort Fastaxe
[/sblock]

[sblock=Note 2]Do as Hjort instructed, but do one thing more for me: capture at least one Pathfinder, preferably an expedition leader. Bring him or her to me separately, and I will reward you an additional 100 gold crowns.
Runa White
[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PCs can feel free to discuss your current and next actions as a party.  Note that it is nearing nightfall and it's pretty cold.  Once you guys decide what you are going to do, I'll chime in.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 18, 2011)

"Wowzers, no one bothered to tell me I was the expedition leader. Yet somehow these good fellows knew I was the expedition leader. That certainly is impressive. I mean usually you tell the expedition leader that they are the expedition leader don't you? I mean that only makes logical sense doesn't it?" Lien begins babbling as she reads the note about capturing the expedition leader more or less oblivious to the cold in her nice warm furs.


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 18, 2011)

Farouq shrugs, "seems like there is more behind it. Maybe strip them of their clothes, bind them, and leave them. Another option. Or they open up." With this he draws a dagger, walks over to the last one, and says, "alright, clothes off."

with guidance:


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 18, 2011)

as Farouq advances on the last remaining bandit with his dagger drawn she rushes forward and places herself between Farouq and the bandit arms thrown wide and says "You big stupid oaf, its enough that he is our prisoner. I will not allow you to murder him in cold blood. The men we killed prior to this were threatening to kill you lot, and take me prisoner, this man has been subdued and is no longer a threat it will do no good to leave him to die a slow and painful death because of some stupid vendetta against him. I would wager that this man would even possibly be able to lead us to at least one of the two people that are mentioned in those notes if we leave him alive."









*OOC:*


Okay she may be unwise, but she isn't stupid. And yes, she can be more serious than she had been up till now.


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 18, 2011)

"only if he proofs his usefulness," Farouq replies.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 18, 2011)

without turning her back on Farouq Lien looks over her shoulder only slightly and says "You, um, whatever your name is, do you know either Hjort Fastaxe or Runa White and where to find either of them? Answer quick, your life may depend on it."


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 18, 2011)

Etain holds her smile and speaks up, in a soothing tone, for the benefit of the thug: "Lien, you're wasting time, dear. He's already said he doesn't know anything; let's just bleed him and go."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Am I the only one that see's an alignment conflict with Etain's most recent statement? Killing the helpless is most definitely NOT a good action, even if that helpless individual did just recently try to kill her.


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]First of all, let me state that I very much appreciate playing with a group where such attention to detail is paid: I have played in groups who wouldn't think twice about a blatant alignment subversion. So thank you; I honestly do appreciate you pointing out your qualm.

That said, Etain is bluffing. I did, in fact, make a Bluff skill check above. Etain would not kill an unarmed captive, even if said thug had previously been attacking her. However, she has no problem letting the thug _think_ she's willing to kill him; I see this as in accordance with the Chaotic half of her alignment. If our GM disagrees, of course, I will rescind my comment.[/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Sep 19, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]        *GM:*  I don't think words usually have much to do with alignment on the good/evil axis, unless you are a paladin.  Actions are another story.     [/sblock]

Thug: "I swear I don't know who you are talking about!" <points at dead boss> "He hired me for what was supposed to be an easy job.  I don't know anything else!"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 19, 2011)

Lien glances at Farouq and then back at the thug scrutinizing them both carefully and analyzing the thug's words to the best of her limited ability. but she gets distracted by a shiny object on the ground and fails to get the gist of what the thug was saying.


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 19, 2011)

"Well, that's a shame. Guess we'll be doing a public service, though: one less thug for hire idiotic enough to take a job without details." Etain fixes her eyes angrily on the foe, fingering the pommel of her rapier.


----------



## mkb152 (Sep 21, 2011)

*GM:*  Anyone else want to do anything?


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 21, 2011)

Lien shrugs "look, even if he doesn't know anything, it would be wrong to kill a defenseless individual even if he did try to kill you all and take me captive. I mean that would make us no better than him. Thus I propose we try to find someone sympathetic to the Pathfinders in this town, who can keep an eye on the thug so that we can go about our business without having to worry about this thug escaping to come back and haunt us at a later date." Lien preaches, still not apparently getting the subtle under tone of the conversation as Etain and Farouq seem to be trying to direct it.


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 21, 2011)

Farouq shrugs, "yes, someone to take care of him....."
He tries to read between the lines, if he tells the truth.


----------



## mkb152 (Sep 24, 2011)

<The thug shivers>"Listen, I don't know any more.  I'm sure you can ask others. <Shivers again>Listen, I'm dead anyway; if you turn me in they'll hang me.  Either kill me or do what you need to do, but please let's do it somewhere else."  The thug stops talking, deciding that if they won't listen to him it will only make it worse. 

Even though you have cold weather gear are starting to get cold, because the sun just went over the horizon.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 25, 2011)

"What if we let you go? What happens to you then? You come back and try to kill us again with a stronger group of Thugs? Or would you perhaps leave this town and never bother us again, because in all likelyhood the fact that we killed your comrades so easily and the fact that you surrendered so readily to us, has ruined your reputation as a mercenary, at least in this area I would wager. Am I correct in this assessment?" Lien has now turned away from her comrades and is scrutinizing the face of the thug most intently so as to assess whether or not his next reply would be an honest reply.


----------



## mkb152 (Sep 25, 2011)

*brightens up*
"If you let em leave town, I will!  I've always wanted to travel south!"


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 26, 2011)

Etain perks up a bit at the mention of southward movement, and she grins. "Well, why didn't you say so? Loath would I be to detain any thinking creature unnecessarily in this wind-blasted white hell." She turns to her companions, her face flushed form the wind picking up, the air cooling down with the setting sun. "I vote we see our new friend here onto the first caravan out of town, what say you all?"


----------



## mkb152 (Sep 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]In the interest of moving this along, unless anyone objects by tomorrow, Etain's thoughts will be acted on.[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Did Farouq's search yield anything?[/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Sep 28, 2011)

After talking to very thankful survivor, you are able to discern he knows nothing else.  After securing passage south for him, you find an inn to spend the night.  [sblock=OOC]Hey, a PFS module when you get to rest![/sblock]

Obviously, the next day you have some leads on two names to follow up on.  Give me Diplomacy (Gather Info) checks or Knowledge (local) checks.  
[sblock=GM]If you are Ulfen, add +5[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 28, 2011)

Lien goes around the Inn talking to patrons asking questions in her usual cheerful manner regarding the two names that they had discovered from the letters, trying to discover anything that may be of use to the group.









*OOC:*


If at all permissible I would like to switch that to taking a 10 on Gather Information instead of going with the roll... >.<


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 28, 2011)

Farouq also tries to get some information.


----------



## mkb152 (Sep 29, 2011)

[sblock=GM hint]Don't forget that you can aid each other in lieu of rolling your own roll.[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 30, 2011)

Farouq will help Lien finding some information. "also, as I am really not good at getting any information, maybe you can help me?" he asks. "I need to find the Linnorm Spine, a shop which quite often moves. So, if you could help me, it would be great and highly appreciated."


----------



## mkb152 (Oct 1, 2011)

[sblock=missing folks]I sent a PM to our missing players... I'll be out of town tonight, so I will post any updates tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Oct 1, 2011)

Etain goes about on her own, ingratiating herself with the locals, playing up the naïve southern foreigner angle, asking about the two names she's learned... among other things.


----------



## mkb152 (Oct 3, 2011)

The next morning about mid-morning, Etain strikes up a conversation with Arvida Bergthor, a drunken female Ulfen scholar.  While talking to her after buying a drink, the following comes up:

“I heard about an Ulfen warrior named Hjort—don’t know his family name—who came here a while back after his entire village was slaughtered on the Arcadian coast. People say his rage toward the Pathfinder Society burns bright, as they were the ones who slaughtered his people—a people, I heard, that he was destined to be the jarl of. Those traditional warriors from the coast are serious brutes—I wouldn’t want to be one of their targets.”

A few hours later (mid-day), while the party meets Ludin Swordsmith while getting lunch at the tavern.  Ludin is armed with a sword held in a marvelous-looking scabbard.

        *GM:*  Checks again, please.


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 3, 2011)

Farouq will help with any diplomacy.

ooc: rolling now, will rolpewlay assists later - to keep things moving.


----------



## vl.arandur (Oct 3, 2011)

Rollin'..... again, role-play come after rolls. :3


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 4, 2011)

"Why hello good sir, do you think you could maybe, possibly, conceivably, feasibly, imaginably, help us to find some people? One goes by the name Runa White, and the other by the name of Hjort Fistaxe." Lien asks the man hoping that her best puppy dog eyes will have some effect on the man.


----------



## mkb152 (Oct 6, 2011)

Ludin talks to each of you; especially Etain who randomly seems to know alot about the area:

“A dark-haired Chelish woman, family name of White, has been seen about the market recently. She’s hiring mercenaries and low-life thugs for Gorum-knowswhat. If you’re looking for her to right some wrong, I’d bring a dozen more of you—she was cornered in one of the market’s darkest corners by some of Trollheim’s biggest miscreants, and just when they thought they had gotten the drop on her, she called to her god and blasted them with holy fire. She’s tough, that one, and not someone I’d mess with.”


Later that night, an off-duty female city watch guard sits alone drinking a beer in the tavern.  It's a slow night in the tavern you decided to frequent, and you have already talked to everyone else here.

        *GM:*  Checks again, unless you want to do something else.     

[sblock=Faroque]You find out someone who has the book.  You need to convince the owner into letting you have it.[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Oct 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Etain knows a lot about every area. She is a Time Lord. Her ineptitude with her rapier can be explained away as covering up her innate pacifism. >>[/sblock]

Etain saunters over to the table and sits across from the guard without asking permission, perhaps a bit overconfident after her recent successes. "Tough night, yeah?"


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 6, 2011)

Farouq will be talking to her, bringing up small talk, then going into more specifics, if she has heard about Hjort, or what is going on with the Chelish woman. But his conversation doesn'tgo well at all...

[sblock=DM]Farouq will try to persuade the person to part with the book, leaning closer he gets out some money, "first of all, you can eanr good money, when you part with the book," Farouq says, "second of all, you can really enjoy it, without any wounds, and my boss, will be very happy, otherwise he comes after you...."[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 6, 2011)

Lien smiles at the woman and says "My word aren't you strong looking. We could really use the advice of such a strong looking city watch woman as yourself. Would you mind telling us where Hjort Fistaxe happens to be if you know it? It would ever be so helpful if you could help us out like that."


----------



## mkb152 (Oct 8, 2011)

She ignores Faroque, but talks directly to Lien and Etain:

“Yeah, I know those two. They approached my friends and me and offered us a ridiculous
sum to work for them. No way was I going to work for a washed-up Ulfen warrior and a foreign she-devil from the south. Hjort’s eyes told all the story I needed to know: he wasn’t doing whatever he was doing for profit—he was doing it for revenge. That business has only one path, and it leads straight to Pharasma’s ample bosom. And Runa? Well, she’s a foreigner, ain’t she?”


The next morning when finishing breakfast, you meet a famished looking gnome who is coughing up a storm.  It seems the bleaching may be catching up to him ans white spots in his hair and body are starting to appear.

        *GM:*  Checks again, please     

[sblock=Foroque]Intimidate check.[/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Oct 12, 2011)

Bump...???


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 12, 2011)

Lien approaches the gnome and looks at him curiously and says "Hail dear sir, would you care for some food? I would be willing to buy you a feast, so long as you don't mind parting with some information in exchange."









*OOC:*


It appears based on discussions in other groups on the site, that Holy Man has gone AWOL. So we may want to consider finding a replacement for him. Not sure though.







[sblock=Mini Stats]*[SIZE=+1]Lien Taliosa[/SIZE]*
Female Neutral Good Gnome Flame Oracle, *Level* 1, *Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *Fort* +3, *Ref* +1, *Will* +0, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*Reflex Save for Half (DC 15) Fire Breath (1 / day [_]) *   (2d4,  )
*  Light Mace * +1 (1d4, x2)
*  Studded Leather Armor*, *  Light Steel Shield* (+3 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 7, Cha 18
*Condition* None
*CMB / CMD:* -1 / 10[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 12, 2011)

Farouq will listen in.


----------



## mkb152 (Oct 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


I noticed this... my suggestion is that I bring in a pre-gen after the current skill check stuff.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think a pre-generated character is just what the doctor ordered. Assuming this adventure hasn't died already?


----------



## mkb152 (Oct 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


I don't think it has... the one who hasn't posted yet hasn't posted in our other game yet, so is probably busy.  If he doesn't post by tomorrow, I'll send him an email.

UPDATE: Message sent; I'll update tomorrow either way.


----------



## vl.arandur (Oct 17, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry! Yes, very busy. I'll be back to regular posting soon, but for now, here's a roll.[/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Oct 18, 2011)

The gnome looks at you all annoyingly.  "Listen, I can tell you what I know, but it will cost you." <holds hand out>

[sblock=Farouq]During the day, you are able to get the tome you need.  It took some "convincing" of the owner.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 18, 2011)

Lien opens her money pouch and pours out the contents... a measely 4 silver pieces and 9 copper pieces. she then says "I am sorry sir, but this is all I have on me. Maybe my friends have more money available to them by which to bribe you for information."









*OOC:*


Lien is nothing if not blunt.


----------



## mkb152 (Oct 20, 2011)

The gnome takes the meager offering and laughs, "Well at least this is an experience!  But I 
do remember this:

"Can’t say as I remember the name of the place, but when they tried to hire my cousin, they told him to meet them at some hole in the market. You’d best do your poking around there and stop pestering the peaceful folk of Trollheim before they decide to yank your entrails out from your mouth and strangle you with them.”


        *GM:*  Make one last Knowledge[local] or Diplomacy check, please.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 20, 2011)

Lien smiles and says "Thank you kindly for the information good sir. I think that helps us immensely. Though it might have been more useful without the direct threat towards our personages."


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 20, 2011)

Farouq nods, "yes, but at least it helped us a bit, but as Lien pointed out, if you could provide some more information"


----------



## mkb152 (Oct 26, 2011)

Later on that day, Lien meets a female Ulfen warrior who finally has the information you need:

“Hjort and Runa, you say? Yeah, I know ‘em. I drink a beer and punch a guy in the face every night down at the Horned Helm, and they’ve been there for weeks—months maybe. I tell ya, that Hjort can throw a punch, and don’t get Runa started about religion—she’s likely to talk about it long enough it starts a fight and the way she ends fights ain’t fair, ain’t right, and just ain’t normal. Runa is a dark-haired woman from Cheliax, and Hjort is a large brute with red hair, a red beard, and a scar across his left cheek.”

        *GM:*  What do you want to do now?


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 26, 2011)

"Well now that we have a rough idea of where to find these two. I say we go look for them. What about the rest of you, hum?" Lien says to the others in the group.


----------



## vl.arandur (Oct 26, 2011)

"Sounds good to me!" exclaims Etain, cheered by their success - and particularly her inexplicable camaraderie with the locals.


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 27, 2011)

Farouq nods, "at least we have something." He shrugs, "no other suggestion from my side."


----------



## mkb152 (Oct 28, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Before I go into the next stage of the adventure, which pregen do you want to replace Holyman?
I'm assuming wizard, but I want to get your take first.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


unless they have Magus NPC's now, then yes a Wizard would be ideal.


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 28, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Wizard is fine[/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Nov 1, 2011)

Before the evening, you are joined by the wizard Pathfinder Ezren, who was sent to replace your lost companion who must be in another tavern deep in drink.


You reach the tavern you are looking for near nightfall.


_The Horned Helm is a low-slung, two-story building of questionable construction leaning heavily over a shoddy corner of mud and brick in the dankest, filthiest parcel of land in all of the market. It has no windows, as they’ve all been broken and boarded over; its only door looks like a simple plank of wood covered in scratches, burns, and probably blood stains. Noise, heat, and smoke pour out from under that door and rise to a staggering crescendo of laughter as the door swings lazily open and two bodies are unceremoniously dumped into the rutted, frozen mud streets outside. A battered sign hangs above the door, swinging on two chains, one shorter than the other. It bears the faded image of an Ulfen helm with two ridiculously large horns._

As you walk in the tavern, you find that two iron furnaces full of coal are burning full steam, causing the temperature to be over 100 degrees F.  As you walk in, you all find your self being mocked with catcalls by the crowd.  The bartender is the worst offender.  This large one armed man hurls insults at little Etain in particular, but then turns on other nearby patrons.

        *GM:*  Perception checks.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 1, 2011)

upon entering the Inn she finds that she has grown just a tad bit overly toasty with all her cold weather gear on, so she removes her coat at the least, leaving her with a linen blouse on underneath that preserves her modesty, but still allows her to stay cooler in this heated environment. Lien is however completely oblivious to anything other than the heat in the chamber having not even enough sense to pay attention to where her friends are going or what sounds are coming from the surrounding crowd. She is in her own little bubble world at the moment.









*OOC:*


Joy, natural 1 on perception. Something tells me I am going to utterly regret that roll in a few in game minutes...


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 1, 2011)

Farouq keeps his eyes and ears open.


----------



## mkb152 (Nov 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


I sent a PM to vl; hopefully we'll be up and running any time.


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


I hope so.


----------



## vl.arandur (Nov 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, guys; family emergency. It's been hectic. Everyone's all right; don't worry. I'll rejoin when I can, but it might be a bit. GM, please feel free to play my character according to the dictates of your own conscience, and consistent with the characterization which he/she has already exhibited.

I'm really, really sorry to inconvenience you, and I hope to rejoin the game soon.[/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Nov 18, 2011)

*GM:*  I am OK with going on hiatis for awhile, but I'd like to finish at some point.  Or we can press on... What do you all want me to do? 
Sorry for the delay.


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'd prefer to continue, otherwise I fea it won't end....


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


This looks already pretty dead....


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


sorry, I should have responded earlier. I was busy in other games and stuff just kept me from responding till now. Yes, I think this game is either already pretty dead, or that we need a hiatus. If we conclude that the game is pretty much dead, I figure the best option would be to release our characters from the game in such a way that if we so choose we can replay this game at another time and still get credit for it in the Pathfinder Society elsewhere. At least that is my take on the situation.


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


My vote would be to try to finish it, I guess a hiatus would mean death, as a resurrection later on is IMHO unlikely. Looking through we were already down in numbers - it was our GM, vl., you and me posting since the middle of September, Holyman has left, so my suggestion would be, if vl. manages now, and mkb is fine with throwing a wizard NPC in, we could finish it.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can I go ahead and assume that since we haven't had a post in this thread since before Thanksgiving (USA) that this adventure is essentially dead now and that the characters that were in this adventure are going to be released to go onto other things? Or are we still assuming that we are on a hiatus until we can regroup and restructure. Because if we are on a hiatus, I want people to bear in mind that Christmas is fast approaching and that is going to cause all sorts of scheduling problems for people.


----------

